# Mitchell 308 / 408 (70ziger Jahre)



## Dr. Mabuse (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo Angel-Freunde

bin neu hier im Forum aber was die Angelei betrifft ein alter Hase. Vereinsmitglied schon seit 1972 und befische eigentlich nur unser Vereinsgewässer in Düsseldorf-Lichtenbroich, dessen Zugang nur Vereinsmitgliedern möglich ist. Nach ein paar Jahren passiver Vereinsmitgliedschaft möchte ich das alte Hobby wieder reanimieren und habe bereits das Material für die Saison wieder zum großen Teil auf Stand gebracht. Liebe den alten Kram an Ausrüstung und möchte auch nichts neues anschaffen weil sich alles in einem Top Zustand befindet ! Lediglich die Schnüre auf den Rollen sollen natürlich erneuert werden.

Nunmehr zu meiner eigentlichen Frage - im Internet habe ich auf die Schnelle keine Angaben zu den Schnurfassungsvermögen der alten Mitchell 308 / 408 (70ziger Jahre) Modelle gefunden. Für diese Modelle gab es tiefe und flache Spulen. Hat jemand vielleicht einen passenden link oder eine Mitchell Produktübersicht, aus der diese Schnurfassungsvermögen hervorgehen ?!

Über Rückmeldungen in der Sache würde ich mich freuen,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Februar 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse 
Flache Spule 100 Meter / 0,20 mm, tiefe Spule 100 Meter / 0,30 mm. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den Tread "Die Mitchell-Rollen", sehr interessant.
Link dazu:

Die Mitchell Rollen | Anglerboard – Forum mit den besten Tipps zum Angeln


----------



## eiszeit (1. Februar 2021)

Mitchell 308, Stand 1971, Platil Schnur

tiefe Spule 225m/0,20mm
flache Spule 100m/0,20mm

edit: oh sorry war zu spät


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

das ging ja schnell mit einer aussagetrifftigen Rückmeldung - ... vielen Dank. Den link zu den Mitchell Rollen werde ich mir natürlich anschauen. 

P.S.
Gab es eigenlich nur die beiden Spulen in tiefer und flacher Ausführung oder auch Zwischengrößen.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (1. Februar 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Gibt es noch eine Ersatzteilquelle in Deutschland für die kleinen Mitchell 308 / 408. Der Kurbelknopf (Plastik) ist an einer meiner Rolle ziemlich ramponiert und brauchte passenden Ersatz. Des weiteren müsste auch die Bügelfeder ersetzt werden

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Jason (1. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> das ging ja schnell mit einer aussagetrifftigen Rückmeldung - ... vielen Dank.


Die Jungs sind hier auf Zack. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## harbec (1. Februar 2021)

... hier werden sie geholfen!


----------



## eiszeit (2. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> P.S.
> Gab es eigenlich nur die beiden Spulen in tiefer und flacher Ausführung oder auch Zwischengrößen.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


Im Gegensatz zur 300 wo es drei verschiedene Spulen gab,
gab es bei der 308 nur zwei (tief und flach).


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

danke für die Info zu den Spulen - somit habe ich dann die beiden Varianten !
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine Quelle für Mitchell Ersatzteile - vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand zu dem Thema !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Februar 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse  Ruf mal dort an, ist zwar ein kleiner Brummbär aber vielleicht kann er dir helfen.

Willkommen beim Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service von Helmut Rieper aus Ihlienworth - Angelrollen-Reparatur-Service...Einmalig im Netz ! Ersatzteile, Spulen, Kurbeln, Federn, DAM, Abu, Cormoran, Shakespeare, Daiwa für Sammler (angelrollen-heilemacher.de)


----------



## Dübel (2. Februar 2021)

Der Verkäufer Metalmicky1944 bei eBay UK ist die Topadresse für Mitchell-Ersatzteile


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (2. Februar 2021)

Top !
Dank an Hecht100+  und Dübel ! Jetzt habe ich sogar zwei Anlaufstellen für Mitchell Ersatzteile. Sollte klappen ....

P.S.
Kleine Anekdote aus meinen Anfängen ..
Die Anschaffung einer Mitchell 308 / 408 wurde damals von unserem Verein für die Jugendgruppe finanziell gefördert (Eigenanteil um die 20 DM). Man musste nur als Vereinsmitglied innerhalb der Casting-Gruppe registriert sein - klar, dass fast die ganze Jugendgruppe plötzlich am Casting interessiert war. Leiter war damals Kurt Sack, eine Größe der Casting-Disziplin in den 60ziger / 70ziger Jahren !


Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (2. Februar 2021)

Ich lass nicht locker mit meinem Mitchell 308 / 408 Topic !

Nachdem ich heute nach dem Öffnen des Getriebegehäuses den Urschleim aus Zeiten der Singularität des Universums entfernt hatte, bin ich auf Markierungen der Spulen gestossen. Im Bereich der Kunststoff-Bremseneinstellungen befinden sich Einprägungen im Kunststoff-Teller, beispielsweise die EINS. Sind das Hinweise auf die Spulenkapazitäten tief respektive flach. Was wollte uns der Künster mit diesen Markierung sagen ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Mikesch (2. Februar 2021)

Vermutlich die Nummer der Werkzeugkavität.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo Mikesch,

... dass könnte natürlich sein ! Danke für die Rückmeldung !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich damit angefangen, meine Mitchell 308 / 408 zu revisionieren. Sie laufen zwar noch recht gut, aber das Fett ist halt in die Jahre gekommen. Ich frage mich nunmehr, wohin kommt Fett und wohin Öl ?! Es gab doch diese kleinen Wartungsanleitungen, wo dies entsprechend vermerkt war - hat jemand noch ein solches Exemplar und kann mir dies freundlicherweise für die 308 / 408 zur Verfügung stellen ?! Insbesondere interessiert mich das Abschmieren der Spule:

(1) Blattfeder am Spulenboden - Kunststoff-Zahnrad,
(2) Tellerfeder der Bremseneinstellung (Spulenkopf)
(3) Welches Fett

Habe mir schon einiges an Videos angeschaut. Dort wir es je nach Video unterschiedlich gehandhabt ..... : (  !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

gibt es eine Empfehlung bezüglich Rollenfett für die Mitchell Modelle ?! Ich habe hier nur ein relativ dünnes Fett von ABU für die Ambassadeur Multirollen. Ich habe auch in Erinnerung, dass Mechanismus innerhalb der Mitchell-Haspel aus Korrsionsschutzgründen mit einem zähen Fett geschmiert war. Was nimmt man da für ein Fett ?

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Skott (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich kann die Fette  und Öle der Firma ReelX empfehlen. Benutze sie schon lange, um meine Stationärrollen zu pflegen, mit denen ich in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle fische.
Meine Fliegenrollen pflege ich damit auch, weil die ja auch schon mal ein Bad nehmen müssen...
    www.rutenreparatur.de/shop-1/rollenpfleg...lx-%C3%B6l-und-fett/
Ich hoffe, dass der Link erlaubt ist, bin nicht verwandt oder verschwägert...


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> gibt es eine Empfehlung bezüglich Rollenfett für die Mitchell Modelle ?! Ich habe hier nur ein relativ dünnes Fett von ABU für die Ambassadeur Multirollen. Ich habe auch in Erinnerung, dass Mechanismus innerhalb der Mitchell-Haspel aus Korrsionsschutzgründen mit einem zähen Fett geschmiert war. Was nimmt man da für ein Fett ?
> 
> ...


Ich stimme @Skott hinsichtlich reelx zu.Konkeet benutze ich für meine Mitchells *reelx soft* Fett an an allen Teilen und bilde mir ein, das es prima harmoniert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Der Stoff hat nur einen Nachteil - er ist zu teuer, besonders gerade für den Rollenparkbesitzer.









						ReelX - CAMO-Tackle Shop
					

ReelX und Racing Oil sind ideal für die Rollenpflege, das ReelX Rollenöl hat daher kürzlich im Kutter & Küste Lesertest mit dem Prädikat "Sehr gut" abgeschlosse




					www.camo-tackle.de
				



rechnet mal den Literpreis und per kg  aus, in solcher Größenordnung ich meine Fette & Öle kaufe.

Außerdem muss man da unterscheiden lernen, was bei den Wurfmultis und Baitcastern mit ausgefuchsten Leichtlauföl echt oberwichtig ist und Tuningpotentail in Lager und Schmierung besitzt, nützt beim Wurf mit der Stationären nicht die Bohne.
Und der Leerlauf, also purer Einzug ohne jede Köderlast, ist beim Spinnen auch nützlich wie ein Kropf,
es kommt auf den Einzug mit Köder und gerade den etwas fordernden an.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Stoff hat nur einen Nachteil - er ist zu teuer, besonders gerade für den Rollenparkbesitzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und eine günstige und gute Alternative wäre...?


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Februar 2021)

000-Fliessfett, dünn mit einem Pinsel auftragen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Stoff hat nur einen Nachteil - er ist zu teuer, besonders gerade für den Rollenparkbesitzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann müstest du einige Tausend Rollen schmieren wollen, um nen kg oder Liter mal weiterzubringen.
Das sind Mengen, die kein normaler Rollenschrauber jemals brauchen wird, außer eben er macht das gewerblich und im großen Stil.

So ein kleines Döschen Rollenfett, egal ob nun ReelX oder auch das blaue Pennfett, reicht sorglos für 40-50 Rollen, wenn nicht sogar für mehr.
Damit ist quasi ne größere Vitrineansammlung, wenn sie nicht zugekracht ist bis unters Dach, komplett neu gewartet.
Und diese "Ausstellungsstücke" schmiert man ja dann auch nicht dauernd neu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann müstest du einige Tausend Rollen schmieren wollen, um nen kg oder Liter mal weiterzubringen.
> Das sind Mengen, die kein normaler Rollenschrauber jemals brauchen wird, außer eben er macht das gewerblich und im großen Stil.
> 
> So ein kleines Döschen Rollenfett, egal ob nun ReelX oder auch das blaue Pennfett, reicht sorglos für 40-50 Rollen, wenn nicht sogar für mehr.
> ...



Du vergisst dabei etwas, die Wartung für längerfristig und unter mehr Wassereinwirkung und -einflüssen bedingt einen sehr viel höheren Schmiermittelverbrauch, weil das gleich mit die Abdichtung und Eindringschutz bzw. Vorsorge Schadensminimerung ist. Das ist neben dem Bootsfahren und potentiellen kurzem tauchen dann die Watspinnfischerei, ob SüW oder eben an der Küste im SaW besonders wichtig mit der mehrfachen Abschmierung, außen nochmal alles zäh zugeschmiert bzw. gespachtelt.
Gerade die günstigen Daiwa Hardbody sind fast trocken und leben mit ordentlich Dichtfett unterm Rotor erheblich länger nach dem tauchen.

Und dann kommt noch die Häufigkeit der Nutzung dazu, ich finde es schon viel Schmiermittelverbrauch, wenn ich alle 2 Jahre das Ding komplett leer machen muss und wieder voll, weil z.B. günstige Getriebe erstmal abreiben und das Fett schwärzen.
Zum Glück verteilte sich das die letzte Zeit auf mehrere Rollen, was das erstmal vereinfacht. Aber dann kommt viel Arbeit ...

Es ist letztllich wie beim Auto und ich mache das sogar damit so, das Motoröl muss nach Laufleistung wieder raus und außerdem ist es potentiell und erfahrungsmäßig das beste für Halbmetalle ala Motoren in der Rolle.
Ich habe bei den eher weniger, wie etwa nur 2 Wochen im Urlaub ganztags genutzten Rollen eine Standfestigkeitzeit des Schmiermittels von ca. 15 Jahren festgestellt, bei eben geringer Nutzung, dann zerfällt die gute Schmierwirkung, genauso im Ansatz im Schraubdeckelglas ca. 400ml.

Ich müßte mal genauer nachmessen, ich denke so ein gehäufter Teelöffel geht schon in jede neugeschmierte Rolle bei mir rein, und das sind einige Milliliter.

Die Umlaufschmierung (000-Fliessfett und so) hat bei mir mit dem gemachten geringem Aufwand (nur alle Löcher zu) zwar noch nicht so super geklappt, aber verschlingt eben auch nur die Kleinigkeit eines etwa halb vollen Getriebegehäuses.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und eine günstige und gute Alternative wäre...?


Die bisher bewährteste bei mir und etlichen Anderen:
Nigrin Fett (salzwasserfest) + (bei mir synthetisch-hochreines) Motoröl etwa 5W40 (wg. Winterbetrieb u. modernen RLS), das je nach Bedarf der Viskosität mischen,
pures Nigrin oder dann noch zäher ein einfaches Baumarktfett (in der typischen Presskartusche) gleicher glasiger Art für die Außendichtung wie die seitlichen Kurbelansätze oder kleine miese Hohlräume.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Februar 2021)

Klar, wenn man sich die Rollen bis unters Dach zupampen will, brauch man schonmal etwas mehr.

Oder man nutzt einfach mal unterschiedliche Schmierstoffe für seine entsprechenden Einsatzzwecke und spart sich das zukleistern.
Und letztlich damit auch Geld, weil geringerer Schmiermittelverbrauch. 

Es gibt reichlich gute Marinefette am Markt für den Salzwassereinsatz, man brauch sich nur mal bei den Bootsmotoren umschauen, Mercury zb.
Die kosten alle nicht die Welt und damit kannste ne heutige Rolle vermutlich länger abschmieren, wie sie tatsächlich durchhält.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es gibt reichlich gute Marinefette am Markt für den Salzwassereinsatz, man brauch sich nur mal bei den Bootsmotoren umschauen, Mercury zb.
> Die kosten alle nicht die Welt und damit kannste ne heutige Rolle vermutlich länger abschmieren, wie sie tatsächlich durchhält.


Länger als ein Bootsmotor wird sie wohl lockerst durchhalten  ,
sofern wenigstens fürs Getriebe+Gesamtlagerung eine Metallgrundkonstruktion vorliegt.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

danke für die vielen Empfehlungen zum Thema Öle & Fette !
Habe zwischenzeitlich auch mal im Internet gestöbert und bin auf Staufferfett gestoßen. Soll sich in Bezug auf seine Wasserabweisende Wirkung vielleicht auch eignen.

Denke gerade darüber nach, ob ich den Thread nicht umbenennen soll:

*DER ÖLPRINZ*

Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2021)

Oi, lads: 
Now, dats wot I coll a pörfectly polished Mitshull reeeel crank, in proime wöaking condishun:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Februar 2021)

Nach deinen Fingern und der Kurbel zu urteilen tippe ich auf Polierwatte lieber @Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Arggggh , er hat die ganze Patina vernichtet und den Blendschutz inaktiviert!

Wo soll das Mojo da noch hin ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Februar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Nach deinen Fingern und der Kurbel zu urteilen tippe ich auf Polierwatte lieber @Minimax


....könnte ich es schmecken würde ich sogar noch Never Dull sagen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oi, lads:
> Now, dats wot I coll a pörfectly polished Mitshull reeeel crank, in proime wöaking condishun:
> Anhang anzeigen 366087



So eine blitzende & funkelnde Mitchell-Kurbel gäbe sicherlich auch ein prima Bauchnabelpiercing ab.
Vielleicht noch einen schicken Knauf aus Rosenholz dazu? 

Mir gefällt dieses Prinzip des "Anklappens" der alten Mitchell-Kurbeln nach wie vor sehr gut. Wobei man die Kurbel ja nicht wirklich anklappt, sondern lediglich nach innen wendet. Trotzdem, bei vielen modernen Rollen stellt genau dieser Klappmechanismus eine großen Schwachstelle dar. An dieser Stelle sind mir jedenfalls schon einige Kurbeln "abgeraucht" oder zumindest aber klapprig und lose geworden.

Wären die heutigen Rollen nicht mittlerweile überwiegend als Wegwerfartikel konstruiert, so würden die Hersteller sicherlich noch immer solche Kurbeln verbauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt dieses Prinzip des "Anklappens" der alten Mitchell-Kurbeln nach wie vor sehr gut.


Mir gar nicht, alleine dieser zweite Stummelarm war für mich immer eine Krätze, denn (mindestens im nordeutschen Dauerwind) hat die lockere Schnur, ob beim Montieren oder Aufstellen auf den Rutenhalteständer und bei jeder Gelegenheit eben sich dort herum  verwickelt, verhakt und das sogar gerne beim Auswurf.

Dewegen existiert für mich die wichtige Regel des hakelfreien Designs, ohne Ecken und Kanten zum Verhaken der Schnur, damit sie immer sauber und für den Angler stressfrei den Weg nach vorne findet, auch bei Sturm oder des Nachts oder zitterkalten Händen. Form follows Function ...

Da lässt sich auch wenig geschmacklich diskutieren, weil es sind technische Fakten wie eben insbesondere Störfaktoren.
Somit habe ich derartige Störfaktoren bei einer mich an sich zum Angeln interessierenden Rolle einfach mal weggesägt und gerundet  - ab und perdu, alles fein!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir gar nicht, alleine dieser zweite Stummelarm war für mich immer eine Krätze, denn (mindestens im nordeutschen Dauerwind) hat die lockere Schnur, ob beim Montieren oder Aufstellen auf den Rutenhalteständer und bei jeder Gelegenheit eben sich dort herum  verwickelt, verhakt und das sogar gerne beim Auswurf.



An diesem Argument ist natürlich etwas dran.
Da ich mich allerdings auch mit der Centrepin durch den norddeutschen Dauerwind kämpfe, fällt es bei mir wohl nicht so arg ins Gewicht.

Das Prinzip dieser Wendekurbeln finde ich jedenfalls nach wie vor genial. Heutige Feinwerkmechaniker können für sich sicherlich etwas ähnliches ersinnen, etwas ohne gefährliche Ecken & Kanten. Von den großen Herstellern wird so etwas wie gesagt wohl eher nicht zu erwarten sein. Lieber verkaufen die einem als Ersatzteil eine neue Kurbel oder aber direkt eine neue Rolle.


----------



## Minimax (10. Februar 2021)

Ich finde die heute sehr verbreitete Schraub-Anklapp Lösung extrem fummelig und unpraktisch, und irgendwie spart das nicht nur kaum Platz, auch die lose Kirbel schlackert im Futteral hin und her und verfängt sich an den Nachbarangeln. 
Schlimmer sind nur die fixen Kurbeln, die die dann nie da sind oder die man unters Rutenband klemmen muss. Und die dann schön ermöglichen das Schmadder und Krümel ins Rolleninnere eindringen.
Gut finde ich die Kurbeln die man mit nem kleinen Knopf lösen und Flach abklappern kann und die in dieser Position arretiert bleiben,
Oder eben die nicht unelegante Mitchelllösung.

Mit dem kleinen Gegenknopf der Mitchell habe ich nie die Probleme gehabt, die @Nordlichtangler schildert, er stört mich auch nicht optisch. Die Mitchellkurbel ist ja vergleichsweise winzig. Ich stimme aber voll und ganz zu, was diese Doppelkurbeln und Ausgleichsknubbel bei anderen Rollen betrifft, sie sind mir ein Graus!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Lieber verkaufen die einem als Ersatzteil eine neue Kurbel oder aber direkt eine neue Rolle.


Der eigentliche Hi-Tech-Kurbeltrend ala Angleroutfit geht sowieso zur Wechselkurbel ... 

[Platzhalter für Bilders]


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich stimme aber voll und ganz zu, was diese Doppelkurbeln und Ausgleichsknubbel bei anderen Rollen betrifft, sie sind mir ein Graus!



In den Anfängen der Angelei haben sie auf ganz ähnlichen Geräten ihre Seidenschnüre getrocknet.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo Männer,

auf wundersame Weise konnte ich über einen Vereinskameraden ein weiteres Mitchell 408 in sammelwürdigen Zustand in den Bau ziehen. Leider hat sie als einziges Manko einen sehr stark korrodierten Rollenbügel, den ich ersetzen möchte. Folgende Optionen stehen für mich zur Auswahl:

(1)
Rollenbügel in einer Galvanik neu verchromen lassen. Das wird nicht zum Zugriffspreis erhältlich sein. Das Verchromen selbst ist nicht zeitintensiv aber die Vorbereitung .... !

(2)
Direkt auf ein einzelnes Ersatzteil gehen - da kenne ich noch nicht das Preisgefüge !

(3)
Ausschau nach einem passenden Rollen-Ersatzteilträger gehen ?!
Mitchell 408 aus den 70ziger Jahren sind nicht gerade üppig bei ebay eingestellt

Whaddaya think .... ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Februar 2021)

1) eher keine Option, dazu müßte man einen zu hohen Aufwand betreiben.

2) im Mutterland mal schauen, vermutlich dort eher Erfolg. Alternativ teurer Import aus Übersee, die Teile gibt es dort definitiv noch

3) Geduld haben und auf einen E-Teil Spender warten erscheint mir das Naheliegenste und vermutlich auch die günstigste Option


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo Bimmelrudi,

besten Dank für Dein feedback ! Option (3) wäre auch meine Favorite !
Dann hat man auch diverse ander Teile in Reserve ! Option (1) hatte ich der Vollständigkeit haber angezogen - lohnt eigentlich nur bei extrem seltenen Ersatzteilen und in diesem Bereich scheint ja noch einiges verfügbar zu sein ...

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. Februar 2021)

Gestern habe ich mich mal der Wartung meiner Mitchell 308 Prince Modellen gewidmet. Früher habe ich nicht so sehr darauf geachtet, aber es scheint auch da Unterschiede zu geben. Beispielsweise gibt es auf dem 'erhabenen' Angußteil des Gehäuses, unterhalb des Mitchell 308 Schriftzuges, eingegossen einen FRANCE Schriftzug. Ein anderes Modell hat diesen Schriftzug nicht. Auch die Schnurfangbügel sind im Bereich des Bügelanschlages (mit und ohne Anschlag) unterschiedlich ausgeführt. Gibt es irgendwo eine Informationsquelle, wo man die Entwicklung der PRINCE 308 Modelle nachlesen und Baujahre zuordnen kann ?! Gab es eigentlich auch ein PRINCE 408 Modell ?!

In Erwartung einer hohen Wissenserweiterung  : )  !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Februar 2021)

Home Page - Mitchell Reel Museum
					

The Mitchell Reel Museum is the most trusted source for vintage Mitchell fishing reels. Get info on all Mitchell reels made in France from 1939 to 1989.




					www.mitchellreelmuseum.com
				




Schau mal da.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. Februar 2021)

Das Mitchell Museum ist wirklich eine schöne Seite. Auch die von mir gesuchten Explosionszeichnungen der Modelle 308 / 408 habe ich dort gefunden ! Was mir allerdings immer noch fehlt, ist dieses Wartungsblättchen mit den Hinweisen an welche Stellen Öl und an welche Stellen Fett gehört. Übersehe ich etwas an Informationen auf der Mitchell Seite ?! Wer weiss mehr .... ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2021)

Ist zwar die 306 aber es ist das gleiche Getriebe wie bei der 308.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

besten Dank !!! 
Wird denn an der Schnurspule nichts gefettet oder geölt ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Eiszeit,
> 
> besten Dank !!!
> Wird denn an der Schnurspule nichts gefettet oder geölt ?!
> ...


Nach der Zeichnung anscheinend nicht. Kann man aber individuell bestimmt machen, hab schon mit Fett
aber auch ohne Fett gesehen. Da bräuchte man jemanden der mit den Mitchells fischt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Februar 2021)

Mit ein wenig Fett unter der Spule bzw. zwischen der Bremsscheibe ist die Bremse, wie soll man sagen, sanfter, feiner, zarter?? Ich habe bei meiner gerade mal das Fett abgewischt, funktioniert dann auch, aber irgendwie stockender. Probier es einfach aus, wie es für dich besser ist.

Edit: Meine ist jetzt wieder leicht gefettet, gefällt mir persönlich besser.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. Februar 2021)

Die Teflon-Scheibe der Schnurspule soll nicht gefettet werden ! Die Fiber-Scheibe kann schon ein bißchen Fett abbekommen. Sagt jedenfalls ein auf Youtube eingestelltes Video zur Mitchell 308 / 408 !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Februar 2021)

Bei meiner war keine Teflon-Scheibe drin, Teflon wird nie gefettet.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

Ich besitze eine MX 30D von Ryobi, bei dieser muss auch irgendwie Schmiermittel zwischen die Bremsscheiben gelangt sein.
Jedenfalls lässt sich die Bremse nicht mehr zu 100% schließen. Selbst wenn die Bremsschraube an der Schnurspule bis zum "Anschlag"
nach rechts gedreht wird, gibt die Spule Schnur noch frei.

So schlimm ist das zwar nicht, weil man dafür schon ganz schön kräftig an der Schnur ziehen muss und zur Not eben einfach noch mit dem Finger auf der Spule bremst aber so ganz original ist das wohl nicht. Ansonsten eine sehr tolle Rolle, die mir gerade auch aufgrund ihres (wenig dezenten) goldenen Auftretens gefällt. Passt jedenfalls sehr gut zum kantigen 80er Look der Rolle. Laufen tut sie butterweich, mit einem sonoren aber leisen Knattern.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine MX 30D von Ryobi, bei dieser muss auch irgendwie Schmiermittel zwischen die Bremsscheiben gelangt sein.
> Jedenfalls lässt sich die Bremse nicht mehr zu 100% schließen. Selbst wenn die Bremsschraube an der Schnurspule bis zum "Anschlag"
> nach rechts gedreht wird, gibt die Spule Schnur noch frei.
> 
> So schlimm ist das zwar nicht, weil man dafür schon ganz schön kräftig an der Schnur ziehen muss und zur Not eben einfach noch mit dem Finger auf der Spule bremst aber so ganz original ist das wohl nicht. Ansonsten eine sehr tolle Rolle, die mir gerade auch aufgrund ihres (wenig dezenten) goldenen Auftretens gefällt. Passt jedenfalls sehr gut zum kantigen 80er Look der Rolle. Laufen tut sie butterweich, mit einem sonoren aber leisen Knattern.


Die Golden Lady von Ryobi, da funkelts wenn man sie poliert und die Fische nehmen reis aus.
Ich würde da einfach die Bremsscheiben entfetten und schon gut ist es.


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei meiner war keine Teflon-Scheibe drin, Teflon wird nie gefettet.


Hängt vom Modell ab, bei der 308 ist ne Scheibe drinnen. Bei der 300 ist bei der Matchspule normalerweise keine drinnen.
Hängt aber wiederum auch vom Alter ab.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Golden Lady von Ryobi, da funkelts wenn man sie poliert und die Fische nehmen reis aus.
> Ich würde da einfach die Bremsscheiben entfetten und schon gut ist es.


Schon komisch. Es gibt von Okuma eine goldene Centrepin, die finde ich von der Farbe her echt gruselig.
Aber die goldene Ryobi finde ich, die hat wieder etwas. Aber das liegt wohl auch an ihrem Alter. 

Ich werde die Bremsscheiben einmal entfetten, ansonsten steht die Rolle jedenfalls im tadellosen Zustand dar.
Muss ich auf jeden Fall häufiger ans Wasser führen, ihr Lauf ist wie gesagt echt toll.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (19. Februar 2021)

Hmm .... noch eine grundsätzliche Frage ?!
Warum wurde eigentlich das kleine Mitchell-Modell in zwei Varianten angeboten ?! Einmal mit normaler Übersetzung (Mitchell 308) und in einer high-speed Variante (Mitchell 408) ?!  Ging es darum dem Kunden einmal eine langsamere und einmal eine schnellere Köderführung anzubieten ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Februar 2021)

Genau darum, und die 408 wurde damals auch als Ultra-Sport beworben. Die 408 ist als 308 einfach aufgewertet worden durch die höhere Übersetzung obwohl die 308 ja schon keine kleine Übersetzung hat. ( 1:5?)


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (5. März 2021)

Hallo Männer und Freunde der kleinen Mitchell 308 / 408 Serie,

heute habe ich ein 408 Modell in die Hände bekommen, welches eines ein bewegliches Schnurfangröllchen (Zylinderform) zur Schnurschonung besitzt. Ich kenne eigentlich nur aus der 308 / 408 Serie dieses kleine kegelförmige Schnurfangröllchen und ich glaube, diese Variante ist nicht beweglich montiert. Frage mich ob ggf. der Vorbesitzer der 408 in Eigenregie etwas in Hinblick auf das Schnurfangröllchen verbessert hat. Vielleicht ist das aber auch Serie bei den späten Modelle - weiss jemand mehr ?!

P.S.
Der Vorbesitzer der Rolle hatte die kleine Rolle im Casting-Einsatz. Kann mir deshalb durchaus vorstellen, dass er die kleine Rolle getunt hat.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2021)

Was für eine Kennzeichnung steht den auf deiner 408 drauf, nur 408 oder evtl 408S. Und hat deine Rolle auch noch eine Rollennummer? Es gab anscheinend von beiden Rollen ziemlich am Produktionsende auch Rollen mit einem funktionieren Schnurlaufröllchen, wenn einem die Bilder nicht trügen.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (5. März 2021)

Hallo Hecht100+,

eine Kennzeichnung bzgl. Rollennummer kann ich nicht erkennen. Gekennzeichnet ist das Modell als Michell 408. wusste bisher nicht, dass es auch eine 408S gab ?! Versuche Morgen mal Fotos von den Schnurfangröllchen an den Rollen einzustellen. Danke für Dein Interesse / Deine Rückmeldung !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2021)

Oder steht evtl. sogar noch Garcia mit auf der Rolle??


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (5. März 2021)

Ja - auf dem eingravierten Schriftzug der Kurbelseite steht in der Tat "Garcia Mitchell 408". Die andere Seite der Rolle hat keinen roten Aufkleber "Special" und die große Linsenkopfschraube ist verchromt statt rot eloxiert.

Ist das ein Kriterum für das geänderte Schnurfangröllchen ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. März 2021)

Wenn du ein Foto einstellen kannst wird es einfacher sie zu vergleichen. So aus dem Stegreif würde ich sagen nachträglich. Und unter dem Rollenfuß steht keine Nummer??


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

Hallo Hecht100+,

anbei zwei Fotos der Garcia Mitchell 408 ! Wie gesagt, ich kannte bisher nur die kegelförnigen Schnurfangröllchen und nicht diese Form gemäß Abbildung. Unter dem Rollenfuß ist keine Nummer graviert.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Breamhunter (6. März 2021)

Ich habe hier auch noch so ein Teil. Wurde damals Mitte der Siebziger vom Konfirmationsgeld angeschafft. Hat glaube irgendwas bei 90 Deutschmark gekostet. 
Nummer auf Rollenfuß ist 924029. Made in France


----------



## eiszeit (6. März 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch noch so ein Teil. Wurde damals Mitte der Siebziger vom Konfirmationsgeld angeschafft. Hat glaube irgendwas bei 90 Deutschmark gekostet.
> Nummer auf Rollenfuß ist 924029. Made in France
> Anhang anzeigen 368167
> Anhang anzeigen 368168


Oh, der Balzer Auerhahn, sehr schön.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse
Hier mal eine Übersetzung, die, wenn deine auch eine schwarze Rollenfarbe hat, passen müßte:
_zeigen die letzten Bilder eine Mitchell 408 aus der Mitte der 1980er Jahre, die auf schwarze Farbe umgestellt wurde. Mitchell begann Mitte der 1980er Jahre mit der Herstellung mehrerer einzigartiger Modelle der 400er-Serie, darunter Mitchell 400, Mitchell 400 S, Mitchell 408 G, Mitchell 408 S und die hier gezeigte Mitchell 408. Die Seriennummern aller dieser Modelle sind sehr verwirren_

Ab 1978 wurde die neue Farbe Himmelsblau verwendet, davor war es das Dunkelblau. Und so wie es auf deinen Fotos aussieht, ist sie schwarz lackiert.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

Hallo Hecht100+,

... man kann das auf den von mir eingestellten Bildern schlecht erkennen, aber meine Garcia Mitchell 408 hat dieses dunkel-blau als Gegenentwurf der schwarzen 308. Habe mehrere 308 / 408 Modelle ( Mitchell, Garcia Mitchell, Prince) aber nur eine hat dieses besagte Röllchen am Schnurbügel !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse
Dieses Schnurlaufröllchen gab es auch schon bei den Himmelblauen und auch bei den späten Dunkelblauen.Also vor 1978. Insgesamt sind sie ja von 1963 bis 1986 hergestellt worden, 




Dunkelblaue Rolle




Himmelblaue Rolle


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Wow.
Die sieht ja aus wie ladenneu, Heiner.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

Folgende Frage an die Mitchell 308 / 408 Enthusiasten:
Kommt die kleine Mitchell heute bei Euch noch zum Einsatz am Wasser oder fristet sie ein trauriges Dasein in der Vitrine ?! Falls sie heute noch zum Einsatz kommt, in welcher Gerätekombination (Rute & Rolle)

Ich benutze sie einmal zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch aber auch zum Karpfenangeln mit einer alten Airway oder ABU Matchrute. Ganz früher auch in der Casting-Gruppe ...

Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6. März 2021)

@ Hecht100+
Dann wird meine Garcia Mitchell 408 wohl eine von den späten dunkelblauen Modellen sein. Danke für Deinen support - war eine große Hilfe bei der Identifizierung !

P.S.
Die Garcia Mitchell gab es wohl auch in zwei Ausführungen; einmal gravierter Schriftzug und mit Garcia Aufkleber in der Mitchell Gravur !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. März 2021)

@Dr. Mabuse 
Zum Angeln nehme ich lieber andere alte Schätzchen, wie Ambidex oder Sigma oder Finessa. Nichts gegen Mitchell, ist einfach dem letzten Jahrtausend geschuldet, muss dann auch noch die passende Rute sein.


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Folgende Frage an die Mitchell 308 / 408 Enthusiasten:
> Kommt die kleine Mitchell heute bei Euch noch zum Einsatz am Wasser oder fristet sie ein trauriges Dasein in der Vitrine ?! Falls sie heute noch zum Einsatz kommt, in welcher Gerätekombination (Rute & Rolle)
> 
> Ich benutze sie einmal zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsch aber auch zum Karpfenangeln mit einer alten Airway oder ABU Matchrute. Ganz früher auch in der Casting-Gruppe ...
> ...


Ich würde gerne meine zum leichten Spinnfischen an einer Splitcane benutzen. Aber das KG im Pinion ist hinüber, und es rasselt und schingelt so, dass ich fürchte, die Rute würde ihre Ringe abschütteln. Zudem ist auch das Gehäuse nicht mehr wirklich schön


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. März 2021)

Das ist auch an einer meiner Mitchell 408 ein Problem ! Die Rolle habe ich vor 14 Tagen für 10 Euro im Netz gekauft. Ursprünglich was sie für mich als Ersatzteilträger eingeplant. Nachdem ich sie ein wenig geputzt habe, ist sie aber eigentlich zu Schade zum 'rupfen'. O.K. ... der Getriebedeckel hat einige Farbabplatzer (... könnte man ersetzen !) und die Haspel einen Chip. Allerdings habe ich auch festgestellt, dass die Haspel gut einen 1/2mm Axialspiel aufweist. Auch die Haspel 'kippelt' ein wenig auf der Achse und im Innengehäuse gibt es Anstreifer von der Spule. Welches Teil müsste man ersetzen, um das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen ?! Ist lediglich das kompakte Kugellager der Übeltäter oder müssen noch andere Teile ersetzt werden ?! Hat jemand eine solche Reparatur durchgeführt ?!

In Erwartung einer hohen Wissenserweiterung .... : )












Gruß an alle,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Männer und Freunde der kleinen Mitchell 308 / 408 Serie,
> 
> heute habe ich ein 408 Modell in die Hände bekommen, welches eines ein bewegliches Schnurfangröllchen (Zylinderform) zur Schnurschonung besitzt. Ich kenne eigentlich nur aus der 308 / 408 Serie dieses kleine kegelförmige Schnurfangröllchen und ich glaube, diese Variante ist nicht beweglich montiert. Frage mich ob ggf. der Vorbesitzer der 408 in Eigenregie etwas in Hinblick auf das Schnurfangröllchen verbessert hat. Vielleicht ist das aber auch Serie bei den späten Modelle - weiss jemand mehr ?!
> 
> ...


Ich hab da nochmal nachgesehen bei den 408 die in Deutschland verkauft worden sind.
Da wurde das freilaufende Schnurlaufröllchen anstelle des Kegels *ab 1976 *verwendet.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. März 2021)

Danke Eiszeit .... scheint mir ja wie beim PORSCHE 911 zu sein ! Da wurde ebenfalls kontinuierlich am Modell weiterentwickelt   .... : )

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne meine zum leichten Spinnfischen an einer Splitcane benutzen. Aber das KG im Pinion ist hinüber, und es rasselt und schingelt so, dass ich fürchte, die Rute würde ihre Ringe abschütteln. Zudem ist auch das Gehäuse nicht mehr wirklich schön


Mini was ist denn das KG im Pinion?


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Danke Eiszeit .... scheint mir ja wie beim PORSCHE 911 zu sein ! Da wurde ebenfalls kontinuierlich am Modell weiterentwickelt   .... : )
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


Das war damals so bei den Markenfirmen wie DAM, ABU, Mitchell ect.. Die Rollen wurden ständig weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Mini was ist denn das KG im Pinion?



Kugellager meint er, denke ich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2021)

Auf dem Pinion sitzt doch eigentlich nur das sogenannte Sonnenrad oder bei Mitchel planamatic gear (Planetengetriebe). Das ist doch eigentlich eine Gleitlagerung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2021)

Vielleicht ist das Gleitlager ausgelutscht.
Mal sehen was @Minimax  dazu meint.


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Das ist auch an einer meiner Mitchell 408 ein Problem ! Die Rolle habe ich vor 14 Tagen für 10 Euro im Netz gekauft. Ursprünglich was sie für mich als Ersatzteilträger eingeplant. Nachdem ich sie ein wenig geputzt habe, ist sie aber eigentlich zu Schade zum 'rupfen'. O.K. ... der Getriebedeckel hat einige Farbabplatzer (... könnte man ersetzen !) und die Haspel einen Chip. Allerdings habe ich auch festgestellt, dass die Haspel gut einen 1/2mm Axialspiel aufweist. Auch die Haspel 'kippelt' ein wenig auf der Achse und im Innengehäuse gibt es Anstreifer von der Spule. Welches Teil müsste man ersetzen, um das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen ?! Ist lediglich das kompakte Kugellager der Übeltäter oder müssen noch andere Teile ersetzt werden ?! Hat jemand eine solche Reparatur durchgeführt ?!
> 
> In Erwartung einer hohen Wissenserweiterung .... : )
> 
> ...


Sitzt die Schraube am Rollenhals richtig? Die muß immer zuerst passend reingeschraubt werden, dann erst die Mutter die den Rotor am Gehäuse befestigt.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

... das werde ich heute Abend prüfen und berichten !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auf dem Pinion sitzt doch eigentlich nur das sogenannte Sonnenrad oder bei Mitchel planamatic gear (Planetengetriebe). Das ist doch eigentlich eine Gleitlagerung.


Ah, das hier. Ist zwar von der 306 aber auch Planamatic.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

Ich meine das Teil, das den Rotor antreibt und mit einem Lager verbunden ist, durch das die Spulenachse läuft. Dies ist bei der 308/408 ein Kugellager. Dies ist fest, und wenn man es demontiert hat man ein Problem aus 1000 kleinen Kugeln. Ich habe aber schön wieder zusammengekriegt-es war furchtbar- aber leider ist das Rattern geblieben. Eine Andere Quelle kann ich mir  icht vorstellen, alle anderen Teile sind sauber, gefettete laufen leicht und aus zwei Rollen ausgewählt. 

Keine meiner 300s hat das Problem, und die haben ja anstatt des verdammten Kugellagers ja lediglich eine Buntmetallmuffe für die Achse.


----------



## eiszeit (7. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meine das Teil, das den Rotor antreibt und mit einem Lager verbunden ist, durch das die Spulenachse läuft. Dies ist bei der 308/408 ein Kugellager. Dies ist fest, und wenn man es demontiert hat man ein Problem aus 1000 kleinen Kugeln. Ich habe aber schön wieder zusammengekriegt-es war furchtbar- aber leider ist das Rattern geblieben. Eine Andere Quelle kann ich mir  icht vorstellen, alle anderen Teile sind sauber, gefettete laufen leicht und aus zwei Rollen ausgewählt.
> 
> Keine meiner 300s hat das Problem, und die haben ja anstatt des verdammten Kugellagers ja lediglich eine Buntmetallmuffe für die Achse.


Ah, alles klar.
Das gab es als komplettes Ersatzteil, mit dem Zahnrad, der seitlichen Lagerung, dem Kugelkranz, der mittleren Lagerung und der Achsmutter.
Oje, das hab ich noch nicht auseinandergebaut. Da brauchts du innen ein Kugellagerfett. Ich nehm da das OKS 1148.


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar.
> Das gab es als komplettes Ersatzteil, mit dem Zahnrad, der seitlichen Lagerung, dem Kugelkranz, der mittleren Lagerung und der Achsmutter.
> Oje, das hab ich noch nicht auseinandergebaut. Da brauchts du innen ein Kugellagerfett.


Tu es nicht, es wird überall davor gewarnt. Es wird aber als komplettes Ersatzteil häufig auf Ebay angeboten.
Ich hab reelx lite als Fett genommen. 
Irgendwann werde ich mir wohl eine 308 in gutem Zustand besorgen, oder besser noch eine kleine Ausführung der schönen roten Shakespearerolle, die Jason so mag


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich werde wohl meine Mitchell 408 mal demontieren. Vermutlich ist das Pinion Gear ausgenudelt. Hat die große Mutter in der Haspel Rechts- oder Linksgewinde ?!

Gerade mal bei ebay geschaut; wird in Kanada zur Zeit angeboten. 
Komischerweise bietet der Anbieter unter verschiedenen Ersatzteilnummern an. Welche Ersatzteilnummer wäre die richtige für eine Mitchell 408 ?! Ist dieses Teil ein anderes für eine 308 - .... wegen der Übersetzung oder unterscheidet sich das nur am großen bull gear ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse






Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (7. März 2021)

Danke Hecht100+,

es gibt jemand in Frankreich der Ersatzteile anbietet - mit der entsprechende Ersatzteilnummer aus der Explosionszeichnung werde ich dort mal anfragen. Alternativ sind mir ja auch schon einmal potentielle Anfragekandidaten hier genannt worden ... ansonsten muss ich wohl entsprechendes Angebot auf ebay abwarten. Habe ja noch andere funktionstüchtige Mitchell 308 / 408 Modelle ...


Achso die Frage zur Mutter Rechtsgewinde / Linksgewinde steht noch offen ....

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Jason (7. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> besser noch eine kleine Ausführung der schönen roten Shakespearerolle, die @Jason so mag


Geschmack hast du, mein Lieber. Farblich macht die wunderbar an deiner "Minimax MKIV"
Aber leider nicht so leicht zu bekommen. Zumindest hier in Germany.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (8. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Danke Hecht100+,
> 
> es gibt jemand in Frankreich der Ersatzteile anbietet - mit der entsprechende Ersatzteilnummer aus der Explosionszeichnung werde ich dort mal anfragen. Alternativ sind mir ja auch schon einmal potentielle Anfragekandidaten hier genannt worden ... ansonsten muss ich wohl entsprechendes Angebot auf ebay abwarten. Habe ja noch andere funktionstüchtige Mitchell 308 / 408 Modelle ...
> 
> ...


Ist ein normales Rechtsgewinde.
Die Zerlgeung ist auch ganz leicht, du hast zwei Schrauben (Gehäusedeckel- und Rollenhalsschraube) -Bügelschrauben ect. ausgenommen-
und eben die Mutter in der Umlaufkappe bzw. Rotor.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

danke Dir für die Rückmeldung zum Gewinde. Gestern hatte ich mal das Getriebegehäuse geöffnet. Das ganze Gehäuse war "randvoll !!!" mit einem Fett (.... vermutlich auf Graphite-Basis; grau-schwarze Masse) gefüllt. Meiner Meinung nach hat es der Vorbesitzer zu gut gemeint. Aber wieviel Fett gehört den in das Getriebegehäuse hinein ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (8. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Eiszeit,
> 
> danke Dir für die Rückmeldung zum Gewinde. Gestern hatte ich mal das Getriebegehäuse geöffnet. Das ganze Gehäuse war "randvoll !!!" mit einem Fett (.... vermutlich auf Graphite-Basis; grau-schwarze Masse) gefüllt. Meiner Meinung nach hat es der Vorbesitzer zu gut gemeint. Aber wieviel Fett gehört den in das Getriebegehäuse hinein ?!
> 
> ...


So reicht es vollkommen aus.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

Eiszeit,

.... nochmals schönen Dank an Dich !!!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (8. März 2021)

Hmm, erste Anfrage in Deutschland zu Mitchell 308 / 408 Ersatzteilen verlief negativ ! Muss dann wohl die Fühler in Richtung FR, GB oder USA ausrichten.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hmm, erste Anfrage in Deutschland zu Mitchell 308 / 408 Ersatzteilen verlief negativ ! Muss dann wohl die Fühler in Richtung FR, GB oder USA ausrichten.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Dr. Mabuse


In Italien gibts auch den einen oder anderen, der viel Gutes für ältere Mitchells anbietet.
Leider werden für Ersatzteile APothekerpreise aufgerufen, während die Rollen an sich (ausser 308/408, die sind immer teuer, das kleine-Rollen-Syndrom)
meist günstig zu haben sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. März 2021)

Unschön sind meist nur die hohen Versandkosten..Italien geht mitunter noch, Frankreich liegt da gern mal deutlich höher.
Eigentlich lohnt sich das dann nur wenn man sowieso nen höheren Einkaufswert zusammen bekommt. Bei nem 5-10€ Artikel tun 20€ VK schon ordentlich weh und stehen auch in keiner Relation.


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Unschön sind meist nur* die hohen Versandkosten.*.Italien geht mitunter noch, Frankreich liegt da gern mal deutlich höher.
> Eigentlich lohnt sich das dann nur wenn man sowieso nen höheren Einkaufswert zusammen bekommt. Bei nem 5-10€ Artikel tun 20€ VK schon ordentlich weh und stehen auch in keiner Relation.


Stimmt!


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2021)

Oh, ich möchte noch etwas anfügen:
EIne exzellente Quelle, zu jedem denkbaren Problem rund um die alten Mitchells ist das Forum:




__





						Mitchell Reel Museum
					

Looking for an old vintage Mitchell fishing reel and want to know more? This is where you need to be for information.



					mitchellreels.ourboard.org
				



Dort gibt es neben DIskussionen, Fragen und Antworten zu wirklich allen Aspekten der alten Mitchells auch Bilder der Rollen, sowie Explosionszeichnungnen
aller Modelle unterschiedlichsten Jahrgangs, Ich weiss garnicht ob dort noch viel Aktivität ist, aber alleini die archivierten Threads decken wirklich die verschiedensten Probleme ab.
Ich bitte diese Empfehlung nicht falsch zu verstehen, wir als Forum sind in der glücklichen Lage, gleich mehrere wirklich ungemein sachkundiger
und hilfsbereiter Rollenhistoriker -schrauber, -sammler zu haben, mit einer gesammelten Expertise die es im Netz glaube ich nicht noch mal so gibt.
DIe Mitchell-Jungs sind genauso ein Haufen, nur auf dem Gebiet der Mitchellsrollen, und daher kann es sich sehr lohnen, dort mal vorbeizuschauen
hg
Minimax


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. März 2021)

Hallo Männer,

... so, jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alles an der Mitchell 408 demontiert. Lediglich die Haspel / Rotor am Gehäuse ist noch mit dem Pinion Gear (Lager) verbunden (Bild 1 & 2 (Anstreifer) & 3). Die große Mutter SW12 in der Haspel wurde bei der Montage natürlich ;  auch die kleine Maden- / Stiftschraube. Wie entferne ich das Pinion Gear aus der Haspel ?!

Eingeschoben in das Pinion Gear kippelt die Haspel seitlich auf der Achse. Frage mich nunmehr, ob die Achse (aussen)  / das Pinion Gear (innen) / oder gar beides verschliessen ist ?! Wechselt man in dem Fall beide Teile, also Achse und Pinion Gear ?!

Danke Euch für Rückmeldungen im Voraus !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse

Bild 1 & 2 (Anstreifer) & 3:


----------



## eiszeit (13. März 2021)

An der Verbindung Ritzel/Umlaufkappe würde ich mal noch gar nichts machen. Du hast doch ein paar 408,
check doch mal ob die Achse die richtige ist.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

auf ersten Blick scheint die Achse im Vergleich zu den anderen 408 die richtige zu sein ! Habe natürlich bisher nur die gezeigte Rolle demontiert. Das Pinion Gear macht singulär betrachtet einen dem alter entsprechend guten Eindruck. Im Zusammenbau Pinion Gear / Achse zeigt sich dann das Spiel. Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob entweder die Achse oder die Achsenaufnahme des Pinion Gear verschlissen ist. Die Achse zeigt schon Tragspuren - vielleicht versuche ich es zunächst mal mit der Beschaffung einer Achse ....

P.S. 
Bei der Entfernung des großen Kurbelrades / Stirnrades (Bronze) kam mir die kleine Feder der Rücklaufsperre entgegen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, wie die montiert wird. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Foto ?!


Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. März 2021)

Auf Bild 1 sieht man doch noch die Unterlegscheibe im Rotor  ...und diese schaut auch etwas leicht verkantet aus sodaß sie das Pinion festhält.
Entferne die Scheibe und das Pinion sollte sich lösen (notfalls sanfte Schläge mit nicht metallischem kl. Hammer auf die Front des Pinions innerhalb des Rotors).
Ansonsten ist es entweder ankorrodiert oder bei diesem Modell gar verpresst (keine Ahnung, bin kein Mitchell-Kenner und auch kein Freund jener Rollen)....letzeres würde dann aber eigentlich anders aussehen.


----------



## eiszeit (13. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> P.S.
> Bei der Entfernung des großen Kurbelrades / Stirnrades (Bronze) kam mir die kleine Feder der Rücklaufsperre entgegen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, wie die montiert wird. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Foto ?!
> 
> 
> ...


Oje, Oje

Ich leg dir mal ein Bild, die Strichlierung=> so muß sie drinnen liegen, die Feder mein ich.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (13. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit !

Vielen vielen Dank bezüglich der schönen detaillierten Aufnahme. Natürlich habe ich mir die Youtube Filme dazu angeschaut; hat mir allerdings nicht weitergeholfen, da einfach zu klein. Da war Dein eingestelltes Bild wirklich zielführend - hab ich mir gleich abgespeichert !!!

@ Bimmelrudi !

Auch Dir herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis ! Versuch das Morgen mit entsprechenden Mitteln aus der Sprühdose zu lösen und werde berichten !

LG,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (14. März 2021)

Hallo Bimmelrudi,

die Unterlegscheibe war tatsächlich ein wenig verkantet. Ursächlich war das aber nicht, dass sich das Pinion Gear nicht lösen lässt. Habe die Mimik nunmehr mit Kontakt60 eingesprüht um ggf. einer partiellen Korrosion am Pinion Gear entgegenzuwirken.

Von leichten Schlägen mit dem Hammer auf das Pinion Gear (Kugellager !) habe ich bisher noch abgesehen. Habe die Befürchtung, dass der mit Gewinde versehene Schaft vielleicht doch in die Haspel eingeschraubt ist. Auch mit der Uhrmacherlupe lässt sich kein Spalt zwischen Haspelgehäuse und Gewindeschaft des Pinion Gears ausmachen.

Werde mir heute weite Youtube Videos anschauen - vielleicht gibt es doch noch einen Hinweis für mein Problem !?

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (15. März 2021)

Heute habe ich mich an die Zerlegung des Pinion Gears (.... trotz Warnung!) meiner Mitchell 408 gemacht; dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Kügelchen auf der einen Lagerseite leider fehlt ! (16 Kügelchen statt 17 Kügelchen) Es hat nicht zufälligerweise jemand ein defektes Lager herumliegen, bei dem 1-2 Kügelchen noch brauchbar sind ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (16. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich an die Zerlegung des Pinion Gears (.... trotz Warnung!) meiner Mitchell 408 gemacht; dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Kügelchen auf der einen Lagerseite leider fehlt ! (16 Kügelchen statt 17 Kügelchen)


Nooiiin, noiiin, Du hast es getan! Aber sei unverzagt, ich glaube, jeder tut es, und ich glaube nicht trotz, sondern wegen den Warnungen. So wars bei mir auch.
Eigentlich ist das Auseinandernehmen, und selbst die Übersicht über die Kügelchen zu behalten, gar nicht das Problem. Das Zusammensetzen ist es.
Aber auch das ist schaffbar auch wenn* man danach ein Anderer ist (Klick) *




Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Es hat nicht* zufälligerweise jemand ein defektes Lager herumliegen, bei dem 1-2 Kügelchen noch brauchbar sind* ?!


Spass beiseite, da  ich *zufälligerweise ein defektes Lager herumliegen habe, bei dem noch 1-2 Kügelchen brauchbar sind*, schicke ich dir gerne einige davon. Bitte sende mir deine Postadresse per PN und morgen (oder, spätestens übermorgen) sind sie auf dem Weg zu Dir. 
Boardies helfen Boardies.

Ich schicke aber vorweg, ich glaube nicht, das dies wirklich den Durchbuch bringt- sofern wir das gleiche Problem haben. Ich habe aus zwei Pinions unter extremen Schmerzen eines zusammengesetzt, und das Rumpeln und Rattern ist nur ein wenig besser geworden. Bei  mir kann es daran liegen,  das Pinion und Grossrad(oder wie das runde DIngsi heisst, das da eingreift) aus verschiedenen Rollen stammt und ich ne Balstelrolle erwischt habe- das sagen die Mitchellfanatiker jedenfalls, die meinen nämlich, das beide Teile zusammengehören und "eingespielt" sein sollten. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht helfen die Kügelchen ja Dir,

herzliche Grüsse,
Minimax


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. März 2021)

Lieber Minimax,

... das finde ich aber wirklich sehr nett von Dir (.... um nicht zu sagen "sehr britisch von Dir), dass Du mir in der Sache mit den Kügelchen des Pinion Gear weiterhelfen willst !!! Hatte mir schon Adressen von Kugellager-Herstellern im Raum Düsseldorf herausgesucht; ob die mir aber helfen würden ist fraglich. Von Berufswegen (Dipl.-Ing.) bin ich mit entsprechenden akribischen Fähigkeiten ausgerüstet, um eine solche Fummelsarbeit durchzuführen. Habe schon ein einigen Motorrädern rumgeschraubt und einige Arbeiten waren auch nix für Grobmotoriker ! Wie schon erwähnt werden leider meine Augen schlechter, aber meine schon gezeigte Uhrmacherlupe wird es hoffentlich richten. Wer es schafft, das Mitchell Pinion Gear wieder zusammenzusetzen, nimmt es auch mit einem Klöppelzünder einer 10 Zentner-Luftmine aus WK.II auf .....   : )  !

Deshalb nehme ich gerne Dein Angebot an - schaue gleich mal, wie das hier im Forum mit dem aufsetzen einer PN geht und melde mich dann mit meiner Adresse.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Raum Düsseldorf,

Thomas alias Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> - schaue gleich mal, wie das hier im Forum mit dem aufsetzen einer PN geht




Halt dazu einfach den Mauspfeil auf Minimax' Namen und klicke dann auf "Unterhaltung beginnen".


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. März 2021)

Hallo Professor,

hatte es schon mit dem Aufsetzen eines Chats probiert - mal schauen, ob Minimax meine Nachricht erhalten hat. 

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Minimax (17. März 2021)

Lieber Dr. Mabuse ,
ein paar Original 308 Globuli sind auf dem Weg in Dein geheimes Hauptquartier.  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (17. März 2021)

Na dann, freue ich mich schon auf die Post vom Staatsanwalt von Wenk - endlich mal gute Nachrichten ....

Wen es interessiert - so sieht das Pinion Gear einer Mitchell 408 im demontierten Zustand aus. Die kleinen Kügelchen des Lagers fehlen natürlich auf der Abbildung. Werden zur Zeit separat gelagert !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (19. März 2021)

Operation Pinion Gear erfolgreich geglückt !!!
Alles im ersten Versuch ohne Verlust von Kügelchen !!!
Lager läuft nunmehr seidenweich !

Randbedingungen / Werkzeuge

(1) feine Pinzette zum Einlegen der Kügelchen in die Lagerschalen
(2) Diverse Zahnarzt-Werkzeuge zum Justieren der Kügelchen in die Lagerschalen
(3) Montage-Bock für oberes Lager und Schwerkraft


Kügelchen mit ausreichend Rollenfett in die Lagerschalen "einkleben". Damit das Lager auch seidenweich läuft, darf die Rändelmutter / Rändelscheibe nicht zu feste angezogen werden. Das Pinion Gear muss somit etwas Axialspiel haben. Damit sich die Baugruppe nicht löst, wird mit der Sechskantmutter entsprechend gekontert ! Ende gut - alles gut !

P.S.
Zahnarzt-Werkzeug muß nach erfolgreicher Montage unbedingt desinfiziert werden, sonst gibt es am Montag Komplikationen mit einer anstehenden Wurzelresektion   : )  !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2021)

Fett nicht vergessen.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (19. März 2021)

Das hatte ich beim Einkleben in die Lagerschalen berücksichtigt !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. März 2021)

Hmm, nachdem ich die Mitchell 408 zerlegt, alle Einzelteile entfettet / gereinigt, Pinion Gear überholt habe und alles neu abgeschmiert habe, ist die Rolle nunmehr wieder zusammengesetzt worden. Leider "kippelt" die Haspel / der Rotor immer noch am Gehäuse. Es sieht für mich fast so aus, als ob der Lagersitz des Pinion Gear im Gehäuse verschlissen ist. Dadurch entsteht dann zuviel Spiel und die Haspel "kippelt". Hat jemand schon derariges an den alten Mitchell feststellen können ?!

P.S.
Gibt es eine gute Sevice-Adresse für derartige Reparaturen .... vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Vermutung eines verschlissenen Gehäusesitzes auch falsch ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (22. März 2021)

Schwierige Sache, mach doch mal ein Foto der Lagerschraube (das ist die Schraube am Hals des Gehäuses).
Und kippelt es bei eingesetzter Achse und vor allem wie stark kippelt es. Ein leichtes kippeln ist OK.
Leg dir mal  Fotos bei.




Man sieht die eingesetzte Lagerschraube die in die Nut greift.




Hier die Nut.




Hier die Lagerschrauben im Makro.




Hier Rollenzeichnung 1964er Modell, *no disassembly=keine Demontage*


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. März 2021)

Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Mitchell 408 / 308 kippelt es doch um ca. 0.5 - 1mm ! Deshalb gibt es auch den gezeigten Anstreifer von Spulenkranz / Haspelinnenseite.
Die kleine Madenschraube, die in den Einstich des Pinion Gear eingreift, zeigt auch Tragspuren. Würde vielleicht erstmal diese tauschen, sofern ich noch eine bekommen kann. Was meinst Du .... ?!





















Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. März 2021)

Habe gerade nochmal die Explosionszeichnung mit meiner Baugruppe verglichen. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das ein Teil fehlt ?!

Nachtrag:
Habe mich gerade selbst ausgetrickst - das abgebildete Pinion Gear ist nicht das an der Rolle verbaute Lager, sondern das Ersatzlager ! Da scheint mir aber tatsächlich das Teil 63 zu fehlen !












Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (22. März 2021)

Ich hab nochmal ein Bild gemacht wo alles von dem Bereich drauf ist.


----------



## eiszeit (22. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal die Explosionszeichnung mit meiner Baugruppe verglichen. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass das ein Teil fehlt ?!
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Habe mich gerade selbst ausgetrickst - das abgebildete Pinion Gear ist nicht das an der Rolle verbaute Lager, sondern das Ersatzlager ! Da scheint mir aber tatsächlich das Teil 63 zu fehlen !
> ...


Und die Nr. 64 ??, nein ich hör da auf den Herrn Mitchell, ich zerleg nichts.
Vielleicht kann
Minimax​da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (22. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

die Nr. 64 dürfte die kleine Rändelmutter (aussen rund mit Rändelung) sein. Die ist bei meiner Baugruppe vorhanden ... Das ist das zweite Bauteil von unten (6:00 Uhr Position) aus gesehen.

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (24. März 2021)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich suche noch einen gut erhaltenen Kurbelarm für eine Mitchell 408. Das Gewinde für den Knauff wurde vom Vorbesitzer lediglich eingeklebt, da vollkommen kaputt. Ausbuchsen in einem Fachbetrieb wird vermutlich viel teurer, als ein neues gebrauchtes Teil. Kann jemand helfen ?!

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## eiszeit (24. März 2021)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich suche noch einen gut erhaltenen Kurbelarm für eine Mitchell 408. Das Gewinde für den Knauff wurde vom Vorbesitzer lediglich eingeklebt, da vollkommen kaputt. Ausbuchsen in einem Fachbetrieb wird vermutlich viel teurer, als ein neues gebrauchtes Teil. Kann jemand helfen ?!
> 
> ...


Oje, das auch noch. Ich hab selber nur noch einen Kurbelarm für die 408.
Am besten eine E-Teilerolle kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (24. März 2021)

Hallo Eiszeit,

ja ... hab auch schon Ausschau nach einem Teileträger gehalten. Zur Zeit wenig bei ebay drin .... Ist ja nicht so dringend. Trotzdem Dank für feedback !

Ergänzung:
Sollte ich nichts finden, bleibt ja immer noch das Ausbuchsen als Option ...


Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------

